# Define & Describe Please: Universal Kempo Karate



## YinYang (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a Universal Kempo Karate school near me, and looks like it *may* be the MA I would like to practice.

Ive seen it loosely described as a mix of Karate, Aikijujitsu and Judo. How accurate is this and if not please correct it.

I am looking for a MA that is strong in it's ability to be applied to real self defense more so than for sports.

Thank you for any input and information!
Andrew


----------



## John Bishop (Sep 16, 2007)

YinYang said:


> I have a Universal Kempo Karate school near me, and looks like it *may* be the MA I would like to practice.
> 
> Ive seen it loosely described as a mix of Karate, Aikijujitsu and Judo. How accurate is this and if not please correct it.
> 
> ...



If your talking about the "Universal Kempo" of Martin Buell, it's a off shoot of Kajukenbo.  Buell was a black belt of Walter Godin's.  Godin is also known as one of the founders of Karazenpo Goshin Jitsu, and instructor of John Hackleman (instructor of Chuck Liddell).  The group has a very good reputation in Hawaii.

A little demo:





More info:
http://www.universalkempo.com/aboutus/list.nhtml


----------



## YinYang (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you for the post.

Some further insight on this too would be nice..


YinYang said:


> Ive seen it loosely described as a mix of Karate, Aikijujitsu and Judo. How accurate is this and if not please correct it.


----------



## YinYang (Sep 17, 2007)

Never mind, I got an insightful response from a mod via PM.
I didn't realize this form was so elusive that no one could comment on it.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Drac (Sep 17, 2007)

YinYang said:


> I didn't realize this form was so elusive that no one could comment on it.Cheers,
> Andrew


 

John Bishop answered you..


----------



## John Bishop (Sep 17, 2007)

YinYang said:


> Thank you for the post.
> 
> Some further insight on this too would be nice..



Well, I would say that the system is a very strong system from the reputation it has.  Being a Kajukenbo offshoot it has elements of karate, judo, jujitsu, kenpo, and kung fu blended into it.  
It also has other techniques that Prof.'s Godin and Buell added to the system. But that's just a part of what you should be looking at.  According to their website there are 6 instructors and 7 schools in your state.  So the majority of your evaluation of the system should come from observations of the actual classes you would be attending.  In other words the quality of the instructor is just as important as the quality of the system.  Since the only instructor in the system I know is Prof. Buell, I can't personally comment on the instructors in your area.  Perhaps someone else here has had contact with them.


----------



## Zakonax (Sep 18, 2007)

I currently train in the Universal Kempo System. I agree with Mr Bishop, that it combines many elements, such as kenpo, karate, judo, jujitsu.

Where are you located and maybe I can give you a little more information if you are nearby?


----------



## John Bishop (Sep 18, 2007)

Zakonax said:


> Where are you located and maybe I can give you a little more information if you are nearby?



Same town as you.


----------



## still learning (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello, Go to site: Universal Kempo Karate School Association.  You will get a review of the system, who the Professor Martin T. Buell is.  (note: I was their when the picture of him was taken in the grass's), It was at a black belt testing in the hills above Pearl Harbor.

You will like Universal Kempo Karate systems.  Is has it all, stand up fighting,takedowns,grappling, grounds training,weapons training (sticks,nunchukes,knives,guns, and bo.)  

Each year there is an Annual Seminar, for Universal Instructors/students only blue belt and up, in Las Vegas where all the Instructor/students learn NEW stuffs and review old material too.

Our system  (like above said) came from Kajikenpo....mix of karate,judo,jujitsu,chinese boxing,tang soo do.   

Just to give you idea...we need to learn 21 chokes hold, and escapes too, 

Each level learns a few new things, escapes and controls, and etc.

Each school pretty much teach the same thing....so if you go from one school, you can tranfer very easy.  

If traveling to other places...your Instructor can contact the school in those areas for you to train at. (even for a vacation)..if you want to experience training for one day or more.

Our Professor is a very humble person, his wife is his right hand person.

Best thing to do:  Is visit the schools, most will let you train w/o signing up right away. (we do this at our branch).

Most Kempo/ Kenpo systems are very familiar in styles.  

Please take a look?  Each class can be very different because there is so many things to learn.

Aloha


----------



## still learning (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello, I almost forgot?  We have so many schools, All teach the same materials /time schedules because the Professor set up the materials for everyone to learn at the same time. 

Note: Each level (Ranks) has a schedule of material to learn. So every school is teaching the same thing at the same time. If you are a green belt in Hawaii....you will be learning the same things as green belt in California.

Our system can be look at as brutal, we have many strikes that will end a life....yet our Professor say's we should NOT take a life.  (locks and pins are being taught more).

Each year more things are added in our training, to keep up with the changes in the world.

Our Professor Martin T. Buell is very low key, does not like publicity.  That is why Universal Kempo karate Schools is NOT very well known.

Our number one goal?  Is to make you a better person, a better human being.  Also to teach you to protect yourself ,you family and others.

We also stress: humbleness, kindness, honesty,truthfulness,loyality, and each week we a have a word of the week and month...that is discuss for it's meaning. (teaching us to be a good person being).

Each class is started with a prayer, and ends with handshakes.

Aloha


----------



## YinYang (Sep 18, 2007)

Okay, very happy with the additional information!  This info was what I was wanting.  I went to observe a class last night and was very happy with the school, style and instructor.  There are *8* UKK schools in the Roanoke Valley, so finding a place to train.. Not a problem!  

Everyone, thank you kindly for the additional replies!
Andrew


----------



## Zakonax (Sep 18, 2007)

I am glad you enjoyed yourself Andrew 

Which class did you go to observe, out of interest? I train at the Salem branch on a Tuesday and Friday with Mr Cochran, and Saturday morning with Mr Brammer.

Hope to see you soon


----------



## YinYang (Sep 18, 2007)

Went to observe the class last night in Daleville, Professor Ragone (Sp?). Taking the daughter tonight to observe the kid's class to see if she has interest.

Regards,
Andrew


----------



## still learning (Sep 18, 2007)

YinYang said:


> Went to observe the class last night in Daleville, Professor Ragone (Sp?). Taking the daughter tonight to observe the kid's class to see if she has interest.
> 
> Regards,
> Andrew


 
Hello, Professor Ragone is an excellant Instructor.  He  has a body guard business.  His wife is a very excellant martial artist too.

His students are also very outstanding individuals and fun to train with.

One of our students(Waikoloa,Hawaii) was going to College near Professor Ragone.  He invited this student to stay at his home during the none school days, & invited him to train and spend time together.   Super nice!

Aloha


----------



## YinYang (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, took the daughter to see the kid's class last night.  She is already wanting to take the class.

I told her to take the free class and then make a decision.

My reason is, to insure it is what SHE really wants, not for her to feel she has to because *I* want her to. 

So my plan is, wait 2 weeks after she has her intro class and see if SHE comes to ME about taking the class.  If she really wants to, in that time frame she should have made a solid decision. 

Cheers to all..
Andrew


----------



## still learning (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello, In Universal Kempo Karate schools, some of the materials is design for pee wees under 12 years old.  They also have two more belts before purple belts.  Juniors go from white to purple.  Peewee, have an yellow and orange belt before purple. 

One thing you will see in most classes is the amount of color belts and women.  This is a good sign of good schools.  Having a large amount of different colors means the students are staying and enjoying the classes.

As a parent...you too should sign up!  That way you can help your kids learn too.  Kids look at parents as role models.  Most younger kids want to be like there Moms' or Dad's.

If you are staying to watch the class? ...why not sign up and learn a few things also? 

Aloha


----------



## YinYang (Sep 20, 2007)

Patient, be patient... Make a good decision not a quick one young grasshopper.  

Im pretty sure Im going to do the school, but will decide AFTER I take an intro class.

About the belts, many students are pretty high rank, and some rank diversity.  I like seeing that, reflects they have been in the system for a while as you mentioned.

The concepts and principles are what I am looking for at least.  Would like to see some sparring, you can tell a lot by watching.  A student is a reflection of the school (of course, taking into account the student's level).

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## YinYang (Oct 1, 2007)

Current status: Daughter went to watch twice, took the free class, said she liked it.  A week later, she isn't interested.  The test of time yielded the truth.  Sadly she does not want to take martial arts at this time.  I am disappointed, but you on the forum are the only ones I have made that statement to.  I told her that she needs to pursue her interest, if she doesnt want to now, wait and see if she wants to later.  Maybe by my example she may follow suite later, but I can only hope.. no pressure.

Myself: Watched various classes.  Attended my first intro class today.  VERY satisfied. Then entire atmosphere is positive, the black belts and instructors are VERY willing to give informative instruction.  I felt more like I was part of a "family" than a student at a school.

http://kempovirginia.com/ragone.cfm

The instructor is Professor Ragone, a top notch teacher and individual.

More to come later... Ill likely join the school, then after some time approach him with a proposal to video and photo for public. There is NOTHING I can find on the net _specific_ to Universal Kempo Karate.

Cheers all-
Andrew


----------



## still learning (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello, Universal Kempo karate Schools Associtions.....is very low key.  You will not find information on our techniques and other things.

Only informations about the schools.

Our Professor want to keep our schools on the low key side.  NOT too many information is around.

If a person was to find one of our books.. or written materials....it will give you a general idea....but not the detail tech's stuff.

You will find ALL our schools and Instrutors' are friendly and easy going.  Our style can be "BRUTEL" to some, the training is excellant. 

Aloha,


----------



## atinsley (Oct 9, 2007)

A little late, but I just found the thread.

My daughter and I both train at a Universal Kempo Karate School. I believe you will enjoy your training there and learn a lot; I have found that all of the instructors are very eager to teach and they all love what they do, which makes it that much better for the students.

Let us know how it goes for you.


----------

